# bluefin trip open spot hatteras march 8th



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

we will be popping and jigging offshore aboard the big tahuna tuesday march 8th at teaches lair marina.. rite now the bluefin bite is on fire your chances of hooking up with the beast is really good so let me know if you want to go on the trip as of now we have three people on the trip we just need one more person the trip will cost you 350 dollars plus 20% percent of 1,400 dollars for the mate..let me know or call 1-757-263-7682


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Good Luck out there....Pat told me about it. Good Luck
James


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Man, I need to relocate my charter business from Deale down to Hatteras. The mate makes more than my mate and I do in 2 trips combined !


----------

